# Teas not to drink while nursing?



## jester (Aug 30, 2003)

Hello! I'm not sure which forum this belongs in, so feel free to move









I bought some tea at the store yesterday and this morning found a disclaimer on the side noting that "persons pregnant or nursing should consult with health care provider before using this product". Here is the ingredient list:

Milk Thistle
Dandelion
Echinacea
Red Clover
Roasted barley malt
Licorice root
Roasted chicory root
Sarsaparilla root

Anything in there that would be a no-no while nursing? TIA!


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

the combination sounds all right to me?!

don't drink pepppermint or sage, they decrease the milk production


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Anything from the mint family decreases milk production.

They put those warnings on there to cover their butts. Rarely is it actually a concern. But you should always check, because something may surprise you. I was surprised about mint when I first heard about it.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Here is a list of herbs to avoid while breastfeeding:

http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/herbs_to_avoid.html


----------



## jester (Aug 30, 2003)

Thank you, mamas! The kellymom site was very helpful







I had no idea about mint, though.... learn something everyday


----------

